# Hilason saddle



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I LOVE treeless western saddles. It's like riding bareback with sturrips and a horn  When I did barrels I rode in one, because it frees up your horse's back more and gives them more flexibility.

They are really comfy and you can feel your horse's back and movements so much better.

That being said, of course you get what you pay for, and a cheaper one (like any saddle) is more likely to cause health/fitting problems.

Good luck!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

sooo what would you consider a good brand?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

My bad, I didn't even touch on that 
Hilason is the brand I've ridden in, and probably one of the most popular.
Yes, it is a good brand


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay,so I tried out a treeless saddle by Euro..not sure if thats good or bad brand but it's my friend's saddle and she let me try it out and it felt so nice and you are right about feeling the movement of the horse. I am defiently going to save to buy one  

Thank you


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

From what I heard Hilason are not a good quality, and I know local people who regretted buying them. BTW, you can search here on forum - I remember discussions about Hilason.

In my area people are big about Bob Marshall. However good treeless saddles are expensive even used ones (+ you need a special pad).


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

=/
Do you know why the Hilason is not good?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Gidget said:


> =/
> Do you know why the Hilason is not good?


I remember friend of mine (who is really big about treeless) telling me not to get one as they don't fit a horse well. I believe some people here (including luvs) had experience with them. So I hope they'll share the experience.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

alright thank you. I am currently researching all types of treeless. I only want one for when I trail ride as I won't feel super secure in my wintec incase she spooks and I have a huge issue trying to fit western saddles on my horse so looking more to see my options.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Gidget said:


> Okay,so I use to think that all treeless saddles were bad and that I would never consider getting one but lately I have been researching saddles so I can figure out what kind of saddle I would get for trail riding.
> 
> I was wondering what the materials were made out of as I know some saddles are actually made out of styrofoam and paper!! :shock: so I am going to be cautious when it comes to saddles.
> 
> I know there has been threads on this but also what do you think of the treeless...do they do actual good?


I have two treeless saddles, a Bob Marshall and a Black Forest. Both are great saddles, secure feeling, and do well on my horses.

I would NEVER touch a Hilason saddle, even if someone tried to give me one... They may be assembled in the USA, but they are made with inferior leather and hardware, with little regard to symmetry or quality workmanship. I have had two friends buy Hilasons on eBay, direct from the manufacturer. One was so bad (a Bob Marshal copy), she sent it back the next day, and then waited 3 months for her money to be refunded. It took a certified letter from her attorney to get it... The other had about 3-4 months of a good use (a Barefoot copy), but then the saddle began falling apart... It was past the 30-day warantee period, so no money refunded there.

Granted, these saddles were purchased 3-5 years ago, but with the prices of Hilason saddles, I just wouldn't trust them. It costs more than $200 for JUST the leather to build a quality saddle (MUCH more if you want premium leather). Add on top of that the hardware, other materials, labor to build the saddle, and other sales/marketing costs, and there is just no way you're going to get a half-way decent quality leather saddle for under $600.

If you're on a budget, check out Barefoot or Black Forest synthetic saddles. Freeform makes a synthetic as well, though they are more. Or, buy used. Both of my saddles were purchased used. I saved 40% off the Black Forest and about 30% off the new cost of the Bob Marshall. Both were in like-new condition.

Also, your saddle pad is just as important as your saddle when going treeless. It's important to buy one that is specifcially made for treeless saddles, and it's best to buy one recommended by the saddle's manufacturer. I have had good like with Skito saddle pads. They are custom made in the USA (with all US made materials) based on your horse, saddle, your riding style, time in the saddle, and your weight. I am a heavy rider and have a couple of really round horses, so I add a ThinLine pad under my Skito, for extra weight distribution and non-slip.

My husband riding my paint mare in the Black Forest saddle. It's an English style treeless. He is using an English square pad with the Skito pad on top.









A student of mine riding in my Bob Marshall saddle. It is an endurance model with no horn, but a tall western style cantle. The Skito pad is fitted to the saddle and the ThinLine is the black square pad underneath. I use a mohair cinch to help with shifting. This young man learned to ride in this saddle, which a testiment to its stability. This was only his second or third time cantering.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

okay,so I have been researching ALL day!

I am mostly interested in the barefoot saddle and the black forest doesn't seem like a bad choice either. I decided not to do a Hilason.

Seems that treeless saddles are hard to come by used though. I am thinking about spending $700 on one. 

I am a bit confused as in my wintec I ride in a 17.5 and with a western it's a 15.5-16 inch seat..depending but I don't like being crammed so I do a 16" but then on the websites it says size 1-2...should I go with the two? I'm 5'6" 160 lbs.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Gidget said:


> okay,so I have been researching ALL day!
> 
> I am mostly interested in the barefoot saddle and the black forest doesn't seem like a bad choice either. I decided not to do a Hilason.
> 
> ...


You would need a size 2 in both the Black Forest and Barefoot. My husband is riding in a Size 3 and he and I both use a 17" western saddle. A size 1 is for a very slim or petite person ;-). If you can find a used Bob Marshall, then you'd need a 16-17" seat, depending on your thigh circumference.

Check endurance.net, tacktrader.com, and craigslist.org for used saddles. Also, Bob Marshall often has customer returns or canceled order that are cheaper. You'll need to find email a dealer for a list.

Other good option is an EZ-Fit. They are Amish made, very nice. And not terribly expensive. You won't find them used, but they may have an option in your budget for a new saddle, or have used/returns available.
EZ Fit Home - dealer
html page title - manufacturer

There's a great group on Yahoo that is just about treeless saddles. Lots of information and people buying/selling.
treelesssaddles : treeless saddle discussion


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you! And are skito pads good? They had one pad that was 160 and the skito was 180..i don't know which one I should pick. I'm saving for one right now. I would take one that maybe had a cosmetic flaw if it comes cheaper..I'm a poor soul when it comes to saddle shopping.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

A local saddle maker! 
She's only 20 minutes away from me.I contacted her and let her know I am on a budget and asked if maybe she could help me out.They want $200 down.

Rebecca Treeless Saddles or the Softrider


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

I love my black forest!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Gidget said:


> A local saddle maker!
> She's only 20 minutes away from me.I contacted her and let her know I am on a budget and asked if maybe she could help me out.They want $200 down.
> 
> Rebecca Treeless Saddles or the Softrider


People that use the Rebecca Softrider saddle absolutely LOVE IT! See if she has a demo saddle you could try out. She has her own pad that you use with the saddle.

I have only used Skito pads with my treeless saddles, and some of my treed saddles. I really like them, but there are other choices. Whatever the manufacturer recommends is what you should try first.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I am hoping that she will write me back.I love the look of them and they also look pretty comfy 
I haven't heard any bad reviews.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I think there was a couple of Rebecca saddles for sale on that treeless group that I posted a link to. You might search the forum or post a message asking. Also see if anyone in your area has one that you could try. Most of the forum members are really nice and accomodating. I have let a few members from my area try out my saddles ;-).


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

...i actually joined this group but don't know how to navigate it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

So I also contacted the EZ-Fit Amish people 
I left a message for them.

This lady named Twila emailed me and said they sometimes have demos for a cheaper price.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh and one more thing

I now know why my horse is hard to fit.

She has a very forward girth line and a short back which when she moves the saddle will go forward and there will be a lot of discomfort so I was recommended some treeless saddles.I talked to a gal from the Barefoot company I do believe...I've been talkign with so many I'm losing track O.O


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Make sure you mention the forward girth groove when you talk to each manufacturer. I have that problem with my mare and have found that some treeless saddles don't work the best for her as their girthing is more centered or 3/4 position.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

okay,thanks 
I will let rebecca know. She is going to start making it once I give my deposit =DDDDDD And I can just pick it up since I'm local,hhaaa

I am getting dark brown suede and burgandy with a barrel shape pad  It will look nice. Comes with girth and breastplate!


----------

